# Band suggestions



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

Greetings all, New to the forum and just about finished my first two slingshots, just need to figure out the bands and pouch... Plan them to be over the top and was thinking of bands ... Want to fling heavy balls accurately at a lickety split pace... So I ask those of you who know more of this than I do what do you suggest ? I am more than fine with heavy draw weight... Thanx in advance for your feed back...


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Start with TBG, need more power, double the bands...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

how heavy? matching the ammo to the bands is important for best results


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

Ruthie , since this is all new to me for the most part I am just not sure of the ammo , but I was perchance thinking of casting some .40 caliber lead balls give or take a bit , Not sure of the weight of such maybe 300 or 400 grains...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

As Az above mentioned, a tb gold, or natural latex rig is a good starting point. . Being a thicker flat rubber you can determine its performance by correctly matching its cut width and length to the amo being shot and your draw length...
for example I have recently had a love affair with .457 lead balls, that im shooting down range at about 230fps with 28mm straight cut latex at a tied off length of 9.5 inches, I draw to around 43..
at the same time if I want speed over power ie penetrative velocities with say .33 cal I could taper the bands from say 25mm at forks to 10mm at pouch that will get around 330 fps a similar maybe slightly longer but easier draw..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Single TBG 25/20 mm taper for the 40 cal lead


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow , thanx all for the starting point for my first slingshots...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Oberon said:


> Ruthie , since this is all new to me for the most part I am just not sure of the ammo , but I was perchance thinking of casting some .40 caliber lead balls give or take a bit , Not sure of the weight of such maybe 300 or 400 grains...


Yes...I think I'd go with double TBG or double Express Texbands


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanx Ruthie, thinking the "Double express bands " sounds like a great place to start , and easy to source as well...


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

treefork said:


> Single TBG 25/20 mm taper for the 40 cal lead


This sounds like good advice, certainly a good starting point. I'm pretty new to slingshots myself, but one thing I have learned is that you need to make your mind up about the weight of ammo you'll be shooting, since the rubber you use will depend on this for the best performance. The easiest mistake to make is to assume that heavier rubber means a faster shot with any ammo, whilst in reality too heavy rubber may even make the shot slower and leave you pulling heavy rubber for nothing ! Illogical, I know, but thats just how it is. There are a lot of valuable speed tests for different ammo and rubber combinations on the forum. H.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Oberon said:


> Thanx Ruthie, thinking the "Double express bands " sounds like a great place to start , and easy to source as well...


You'll be amazed at how light the pull considering the power they have


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I started using double TBG. I realized it was necessary for the ammo being used and I wasn't having surgical accuracy like I have with singles. Unless your shooting heavy lead, singles are good. I'm more interested in extreme accuracy at all distances.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

I'm with Ruthie. I really like Tex's LA2000 bands for 1/2" steel balls. 14lb draw, good power and speed.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

LostMarbles said:


> I'm with Ruthie. I really like Tex's LA2000 bands for 1/2" steel balls. 14lb draw, good power and speed.


are they even better than his Express bands?....go on, make me drool with envy


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

I have another question... What is the advantage of straight cut or tapered ?


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

Just about finished up with #4 slingshot from some Pacific Yew... Now have four slingshots that will need pouches and stretchy stuff... Can but hope to get it right or at least close on the first time out...


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

So looking at Tex's site trying to decide on my first bands...What is the difference between the LA2000 and the LB2000 ? Wondering if going for one of these, the LA or LB double band sets at 14 lb pull will serve me better than say a set of Express bands at 16 lb draw weight... Just color me a bit confused...];>0


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

Duh , think I see the difference between the LA2000 and the LB2000.. The LB being black the LA being natural... Still curious whether the LA or LB series at 14lb draw would be worth it over the 16lb draw weight for my pocket rockets...


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Oberon said:


> I have another question... What is the advantage of straight cut or tapered ?


The simple answer is they seem faster.

Oberon, did you find this:

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/57-ammunition-size-and-weight-chart/

My last thought is on draw weight: "There is conciderable difference between pulling on a static luggage scale and drawing a slingshot"

My opinion, take the lighter bands. Real energy comes from stretching the bands, not groaning with the strain.

I'm using 2 layers of 20mm wide on my lastest oak shooter, I measured the draw only to find "8Kg!!!" (grrr low!) Maybe they've had a hard time?

Sorry I can't help with a specific choice.


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanx for the input Crac... On the upside I am pretty tolerant on the draw weight as I shoot bows a good deal ranging from #70 at 28 inches up to almost 90 pounds...


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> are they even better than his Express bands?....go on, make me drool with envy


Never shot the Express bands so I can't compare. 



Oberon said:


> Duh , think I see the difference between the LA2000 and the LB2000.. The LB being black the LA being natural... Still curious whether the LA or LB series at 14lb draw would be worth it over the 16lb draw weight for my pocket rockets...


Haven't opened my LB2000's either but I'm pretty sure I read that they resist UV a bit better than the natural latex (LA2000) and draw a bit lighter and shot a touch slower but both negligible from my understanding which could be wrong. :wacko:

From 14lb to 16lb I don't think it would bother you with your bow weights. Here's a vid review to check out. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/992-video-review-bill-herrimans-express-bands/?hl=%2Bexpress+%2Breview

Depending on what you want to shoot, these will be overkill (I think, I'm a newb myself) for 3/8" steel balls, but I like blasting cans into bits with them anyway. Works great with 1/2" steel, which is the same weight/trajectory for .44cal lead so you can practice with steel and not deform them, then hunt with the lead balls and have the same trajectory/aim.

Some single bands I like are the .030 1.25" x .75" tapered from simpleshot and the .040 .75" x .5". Plenty of power for can killing with 3/8" steel balls. Then the custom cut theraband gold works good with A.B.G's 20mm to 15mm taper. These have an easy draw about 1/2 that or less from the 14lb dual bands by Tex.

Tapers give you more speed (a bit) than straight and then a lighter draw since there's less rubber to pull. I've read they may tear quicker at the pouch but also have read that not matching ammo to bands causes more tearing issues than tapering!


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

All good info , thank you very much ... Think I will chance the LB2000 , I Like black and like the thought of UV resistance as well... Makes sense as carbon black is added to various rubbers to increase its resistance to UV deterioration...


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

simple shot and flatband also sell linatex and gum rubber bands to so does bunny buster sells readymade gum rubber sets to


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Oberon said:


> Thanx Ruthie, thinking the "Double express bands " sounds like a great place to start , and easy to source as well...


I think you will find Double Express bands to be a bit of overkill for .40 lead, which weighs about 100 grains.


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

I have decided to try the LB2000 band sets for now.. At least it seems like a good place to begin...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Oberon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx Ruthie, thinking the "Double express bands " sounds like a great place to start , and easy to source as well...
> ...


I suspect that Henry knows best...I do tend to go for 'overkill' on band and tube strength ! Double Express is my minimum


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

I am much like you in this Ruthie.. Always felt that a bit more than you need should be just right... ];>)... Better too much than not enough... The LB2000 are just 2 lb less than the Double Express bands...So gonna give them a try...


----------

